# 2.0 LNF Turbo Swap



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lolz no, you can't swap it without at least $20k


----------



## 87CamaroGuy (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha, I've seen the prices on the things id need. The motor goes for 4500-6000 used, plus id need all the sensors, the ecm, all that stuff. I've seen swaps that go into things like custom length half shafts too, if I have to go that far then I most likely wont even start it lol.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...definitely sounds like the proverbial _"...when *CO$T* is no object..."_ project; something done strictly because _"...it can be done..."_ (ha,ha).


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...definitely sounds like the proverbial _"...when *CO$T* is no object..."_ project; something done strictly because _"...it can be done..."_ (ha,ha).


EXACTLY. im sure it can be done but honestly...why? if you want a LNF should've bought a cobalt. You can find LNF's for around 3k on ebay but the sensors on em are so picky that it wouldn't be worth it. risk > reward.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

The cost is no object projects are the most fun in my opinion!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just go buy a SS/TC cobalt. Save yourself the time and money!!!!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Pretty sure you will turn the 6 spd to dust, you will also need crazy amounts of stuff to make it work, you will need to replace the entire drivetrain to take that kind of power, the whole fuel system, wiring harness, ECM etc etc. EASILY looking at $15,000+ when all is said and done.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

you jealous of our lnfs lol, jk maybe the k04 would swap over though, havent really looked at the turbos on the cruzes yet.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just go and put a v8 in the motor bay


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> Just go and put a v8 in the motor bay


Woooo! 305, bring it alive! Hahahahaha


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Ugh I hate the 305's!!!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

2JZ no ****!


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

^ a guy put a 2jz in a solstice, anythings possible lol. Although they are both rwd.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> 2JZ no ****!


You're lucky that 100 shot of NOS didn't blow the welds on the intake


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> You're lucky that 100 shot of NOS didn't blow the welds on the intake


Now, me and the mad scientist got to rip apart the block... and replace the piston rings you fried.


----------



## 87CamaroGuy (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha, I'm sure I would turn the 6 speed to dust with that lol. The project really is what i'm looking for though. I just bought the car but i'm moving to japan for two years and leaving it with my dad. We're going to split payments so all the extra money I have id like to put in that. I wanted a new car (which is why i didnt just buy a Cobalt SS) due to the warrenty sounding like a great idea but by the time I get to the swap the warrenty will be over and mod time begins lol.


----------



## 87CamaroGuy (Sep 6, 2011)

tehcor said:


> Now, me and the mad scientist got to rip apart the block... and replace the piston rings you fried.


Ask any racer, any real racer, it don't matter if you win by an inch of a mile.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

87CamaroGuy said:


> Ask any racer, any real racer, it don't matter if you win by an inch of a mile.


Epic thread is epic, lol.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

It has been announced that the 2012 Buick Verano with get the 220 HP 258 ftlb motor found in the regal. The best parts about that, the new Verano is based on the Cruze, looks like we could have a plug and play swap available, the hardest thing will be the gauges most likely, I know we will be looking to do so.
Later
Steve


----------



## 87CamaroGuy (Sep 6, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> It has been announced that the 2012 Buick Verano with get the 220 HP 258 ftlb motor found in the regal. The best parts about that, the new Verano is based on the Cruze, looks like we could have a plug and play swap available, the hardest thing will be the gauges most likely, I know we will be looking to do so.
> Later
> Steve


 
Sweet, , I'd still wait until it's out for a while though to make sure that there is a strong aftermarket for it, otherwise there isn't really any point. But definately worth looking into, thanks.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

87CamaroGuy said:


> Sweet, , I'd still wait until it's out for a while though to make sure that there is a strong aftermarket for it, otherwise there isn't really any point. But definately worth looking into, thanks.


its a buick...you think there will be _any_ aftermarket for it?lol. I love the idea of a LNF swap I just think it will be more hassle than its worth.

And idk if its just me but you are kinda contradicting yourself. you bought a cruze cause it has warranty? a 2010 cobalt ss has a warranty too? what do you think dealership is gonna say when they pop the hood and see a LNF in there rofl.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> ^ Ugh I hate the 305's!!!


There's nothing wrong with 305's  , if that's what you have to work with.

305 Chevy Engine Blocks - Engine Masters Magazine


Having said that, you would be better off spending that money on a 350 hp per $$$. Same parts.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Dayhoff35 said:


> ^ a guy put a 2jz in a solstice, anythings possible lol. Although they are both rwd.


My bug has a 383 SBC upfront. If you have enough time and money, anything is possible.

I'm sure you would have to fabricate some motor mounts for the swap. Might as well pull the tranny with the 2.0T. Keep them paired.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Crewz said:


> There's nothing wrong with 305's  , if that's what you have to work with.
> 
> 305 Chevy Engine Blocks - Engine Masters Magazine
> 
> ...


I work with 305's here at school all the time. Yeah I'd rather have a 350. Coincidentally I'm participating in the Engine Masters Challenge this year lol. Now I didn't mind the 305 when we tuned on Alcohol it responded much better. lol I have just never been a fan.


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

simply put, the LNF wont speak with the Global-A Can0Bus system that the cruze uses. swapping in a regal GS turbo might work because that IS Global-A, but LNF and its "special" Bosch system would not compute...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ That's interesting I thought 2008 and beyond it was a requirement for everyone to switch to the global CAN Bus networking system. Learned something new.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> ^ That's interesting I thought 2008 and beyond it was a requirement for everyone to switch to the global CAN Bus networking system. Learned something new.


I was under the same impression...leave it to Chevy to do something stupid like that.


----------



## 87CamaroGuy (Sep 6, 2011)

tehcor said:


> its a buick...you think there will be _any_ aftermarket for it?lol. I love the idea of a LNF swap I just think it will be more hassle than its worth.
> 
> And idk if its just me but you are kinda contradicting yourself. you bought a cruze cause it has warranty? a 2010 cobalt ss has a warranty too? what do you think dealership is gonna say when they pop the hood and see a LNF in there rofl.


I hear what your saying, but what I also said the warrenty will be over/almost over by the time I get around to the swap, and thats if I do it lol. Im going to Japan for 2 years and cant take it with me so its going to be a while. I didn't really want a Cobalt, I love having something that nobody expects. This is why I spent 4 years of my life on an LS1 swap in my third gen camaro lol


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

87CamaroGuy said:


> I hear what your saying, but what I also said the warrenty will be over/almost over by the time I get around to the swap, and thats if I do it lol. Im going to Japan for 2 years and cant take it with me so its going to be a while. I didn't really want a Cobalt, I love having something that nobody expects. This is why I spent 4 years of my life on an LS1 swap in my third gen camaro lol


 I fell ya..just saying they are only a year apart..so warranty shouldnt even be considered. If you go through with the swap it would be bad ass..but expect many problems.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

By that time, they'll probably have a SS Cruze with the 2.0T.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Dayhoff35 said:


> ^ a guy put a 2jz in a solstice, anythings possible lol. Although they are both rwd.





JDM-USDM Love said:


> I work with 305's here at school all the time. Yeah I'd rather have a 350. Coincidentally I'm participating in the Engine Masters Challenge this year lol. Now I didn't mind the 305 when we tuned on Alcohol it responded much better. lol I have just never been a fan.


LOL, I bet it responded better. The 305 gets a lot of crap, but it can be built up, but who wants to build one up when you can build a 350 for the same cost, probably cheaper cause of it's popularity (supply vs demand). Only reason I could see someone building up a 305 is for the "something different" factor.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I was more suggesting the 305 because it rhymed, lmao. A 350 in a Cruze would be ridiculously awesome! hahaha


----------



## Zforce75 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd like to breathe new life into this thread. Anyone consider putting a LTG into a Cruze? Not sure about specs or fitment but having 272 ponies in a "small" engine sounds like fun little sleeper to me. Internet, what's your opinion?


----------

